# dating bottles



## seniorscuba1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi it never ceases to amaze me when I come upon thousands of tons of   Twisted mangled iron  that used to be a ship and now after Century or so is Twisted iron between being salvaged and  the power of the ocean it doesn't leave much but every now and then you find a glass bottle in the middle of this completely intact. here's another bottle then I can date to 1920 I found it amongst a huge pile a mangled iron on the  wreck  of the   Leyland liner bohemian which   ran aground on the sisters Shoals while trying to enter Halifax Harbour in 1920 she lies there to this day in about 60 feet of water. the porthole i picked up in the sandy bottom just near the bow  it weighed 22 pounds  and was a struggle to swim with . the picture in the porthole is the Bohemian , and the sweet little girl in the  picture  is bumpa,s little princess , my grandaughter Gwen


----------



## shotdwn (Apr 3, 2020)

Love the porthole with the picture of the ship it came from in it. I'll bet your best treasure of all is probably Gwen!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2020)

That's the perfect picture frame for that. The bottle does look to be around 1920 being a crown top. LEON.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Apr 3, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> Love the porthole with the picture of the ship it came from in it. I'll bet your best treasure of all is probably Gwen!


 I actually have 4 grand children ranging in age from 18 oldest to the princess here who is 2 . 3 grandsons and 1 grand daughter 
the concretion on the sides of the bottle is actually a species of alge i think, that has a hard pink shell on it. I left it on the bottle it kind of proves I found it in the ocean


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Apr 3, 2020)

something this ship has kind of a connection to the  Titanic's sinking . Does anyone know about the ship that was trapped in Ice and stopped ?5 or 10 miles from the sinking Titanic . but didn't go help . That ship was the Californian  another Leyland liner and the Bohemian 's sister ship


----------

